# Rope tow plans for backyard ... need input!



## Dawg Catcher

there is only about 21374329740954982735983248230840238408324094309

things wrong with this idea. 
1. it was desinged in 1835
2. for 1250 pay me that once a year and ill drive your damn artic cat as much as you want.
3. much better idea and free 
YouTube - Homebuilt Portable Rope Tow - The CarTow


----------



## Guest

Dawg Catcher said:


> there is only about 21374329740954982735983248230840238408324094309
> 
> things wrong with this idea.
> 1. it was desinged in 1835
> 2. for 1250 pay me that once a year and ill drive your damn artic cat as much as you want.
> 3. much better idea and free
> YouTube - Homebuilt Portable Rope Tow - The CarTow


 It wasn't desiGNed in 1835, and even if it was, that doesn't make it crappy. 
If you will work all winter for 1250 bucks, you aren't smart enough to come anywhere near my family, let alone drive my kids up a mountain. :cheeky4:
The car-tow isn't free either. You still need pulleys and cables, you are just substituting a small motor for a big gas guzzling car motor. The video of the car-tow shows a guy being towed across a field, not exactly a hill. I wonder how it would perform UPHILL. 
I probably wouldn't pay 1250 for it anyway. I would buy a small engine and have someone build it for me. I was curious about the actual design/efficiency of the thing and wondering if anybody else has built something similar.


----------



## Dawg Catcher

if you are so set to defend this method then it sounds like you have already made up your mind on doing this or something similar. seeing as you could not understand the sarcasm in my post i shall not waste any more time here seeing as im not 'smart enough' to go near red necks. i suppose i shall wait for some witty response. till then love ya hugs and kisses baby boo.


----------



## Extremo

You have to register with the state as a ski area, due to federal regulations, and have the rope tow manned at all times and a bunch of other rules that really don't make it worth it. Already looked into it.


----------



## Vlaze

Extremo said:


> You have to register with the state as a ski area, due to federal regulations, and have the rope tow manned at all times and a bunch of other rules that really don't make it worth it. Already looked into it.


For using a tow rope on my own hill on my own land, I could give less of a shit what regulations they have. Using it for myself and friends on a hill that no one is going to care to try to mandate if there was any even remote amount of rumor going around in town that I was using a tow rope up on my hill instead of walking up it at the risk of some federal bullshit on my own land, I'd do it.


----------



## Guest

Good to know... but I live in Canada, so I don't think those regulations apply. If they do I will ignore them anyway, my land my rules.


----------



## Guest

i want to make a tow rope in back yard too, the rope shouldnt be an issue, and i think i'll just use a small engine that i can buy online, maybe 4-6 hp, then put a pulley system at the bottom of the hill, but im not sure how get something on the engine shaft that will turn the rope. i dont know what to search online. im thinking some kind of wheel to put on the engine shaft would work, but im not sure
maybe someone could give me some ideas, i cant use a car, tractor, or anything like that.
also i dont know how to start a new thread, i know it sounds stupid, but i cant find anywhere on this site where it will let me post a message


----------



## Extremo

Vlaze said:


> For using a tow rope on my own hill on my own land, I could give less of a shit what regulations they have. Using it for myself and friends on a hill that no one is going to care to try to mandate if there was any even remote amount of rumor going around in town that I was using a tow rope up on my hill instead of walking up it at the risk of some federal bullshit on my own land, I'd do it.


Huge fines if you get caught and neglegence charges if someone gets hurt.


----------



## SnoeMan

tell them its a mobile close dryer, fallowed by grabbing your shot gun or other big rifle and asking them to vacate the property :laugh:


----------



## Guest

I don't see why that wouldn't work. Sounds pretty fun.


----------



## Guest

SnoeMan said:


> tell them its a mobile close dryer, fallowed by grabbing your shot gun or other big rifle and asking them to vacate the property :laugh:


:thumbsup: That is freaking hilarious! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Snowstar said:


> Good to know... but I live in Canada, so I don't think those regulations apply. If they do I will ignore them anyway, my land my rules.


You have 2 options for the motor...Vertical or Horizontal shaft. Vertical shaft will probably be the best bet. The reason for this is because it will be easier to brace the motor than if you have a horizontal shaft. The torsional flex is much greater on a motor with the shaft sticking out the side then one straght up or down. If you could find an electric motor in the 10 horsepower range that would be more than atiquate. Electric has the benefit of exceptional torque which you would need being that you will be pulling humans up a hill, and it is much quieter. You will also have trouble making it portable. Ideally you will need to put this on a steel post buried about 4 foot deep. The weight of the rope itself is enough to put some serious weight on it. On the motor shaft you will need some sort of a Fly Wheel/Pully. It will need to be fairly large in order for it to pull you guys up without overworkin the engine.


----------

